# TT thru the armpit??



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anyone experienced the new thyroid removal surgery where the surgeon goes thru the armpit? I am worried about the use of my arm if I take this route. I live alone and will need to reach for things during the recovery period. I don't want to burst a stitch!

Let me know your experiences with this type of surgery.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Has anyone experienced the new thyroid removal surgery where the surgeon goes thru the armpit? I am worried about the use of my arm if I take this route. I live alone and will need to reach for things during the recovery period. I don't want to burst a stitch!
> 
> Let me know your experiences with this type of surgery.
> 
> Thanks!


That sure seems like the long way around to me! I will be interested to see the replies to your query.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL it def is the long way! It really is just for cosmetic purposes. I've also read that the incision hurts less and the recovery is faster because there are less nerve endings there than your neck (makes sense to me, I guess).

I will be surprised if I do get a response - it has only been approved since 2009. My doctor is the only one trained at the hospital to do it and he's only done 69 of them... Do I really want to be the guinea pig or have a long scar hmmm???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

???

Really?

I mean, 1) you really can't see my scar unless you reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally look for it and 2) I really didn't have any pain. I took motrin for a couple of days, but that's it.

I will say I didn't do the scar massage initially and did develop a small neuroma, but that was easily remedied.

I dunno, seems like a strange way to go about it.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That seems like a really roundabout way to avoid a scar that usually isn't all that noticeable to begin with! I know two people who have had TT's and I can't even see their scars unless I'm about an inch away from them (and one just had hers done last December).


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks joplin and jenny!

The armpit way seems so complicated. Robotic arms and lasers and tools under my skin???

I think I will go with the 'regular' way too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just make sure they use glue or stitches to close the incision. No staples!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I just had a partial thyroidectomy less than a month ago, and although my scar is visible, nobody even notices it! The surgery recovery was rough for only a few days, and then I was fine. I'd go for the shorter route, if I were you!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I will go the shorter route, thanks for all of the advice!

The only people that have said I should do the underarm thing are people who have not experienced a thyroid problem - what do they know?!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> I think I will go the shorter route, thanks for all of the advice!
> 
> The only people that have said I should do the underarm thing are people who have not experienced a thyroid problem - what do they know?!


They probably think their thyroid is in their armpit!! ROLF!!!

The axillaries are also havens for bacteria. Yikes!!


----------



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

the thought of an armpit operation has made me feel a bit queezy!! it's a bit of a sensitive area, i'd definitely just go for the normal route! my scar is barely noticeable and my operation wasnt even 3 weeks ago and i had staples (i posted a thread with photos on if you want to look) good luck!!!x


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree with sophie...that armpit thing would HURT!!! I'm actually quite numb above the incision, so forget about the pain thing...just don't hug me and put your shoulder into it, lest I scream.

What about deodorant? Ow... And I use a crystal, so that would REALLY sting!!!

I had my surgery the same day as sophie, and I forget I even had surgery. Really, taking the "shortest route" is really no big deal!


----------



## Vaporizer (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually it would hurt a lot less than a traditional thyroidectomy. In a traditional TT with a neck incision they have to cut and retract tissue and muscle and your recovery time will be twice as long.

With an Endoscopic TT, they don't have to cut and retract your neck , they slide the instruments up between tissue and muscle through the axilla, there is far less bleeding and tissue damage. If they are using a DaVinci robot even better, they are amazing.

As someone who is trained to assist in the O.R., i'd opt for the endoscopic route. We don't call it minimally invasive for nothing :winking0014:


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have had a procedure done and they went through both of my armpits. It honestly wasn't bad at all. Your armpits aren't really sore or anything. You have to remember, in the area that they go in there aren't many nerves or muscles that they cut. If I end up having to have a TT I could only wish I would be offered going in through my armpit. I would choose that in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Vaporizer said:


> Actually it would hurt a lot less than a traditional thyroidectomy. In a traditional TT with a neck incision they have to cut and retract tissue and muscle and your recovery time will be twice as long.
> 
> With an Endoscopic TT, they don't have to cut and retract your neck , they slide the instruments up between tissue and muscle through the axilla, there is far less bleeding and tissue damage. If they are using a DaVinci robot even better, they are amazing.
> 
> As someone who is trained to assist in the O.R., i'd opt for the endoscopic route. We don't call it minimally invasive for nothing :winking0014:


I get that, but I think those of us with cancer need to remember that there's lots of value in having our surgeons open us up and look around.  Besides, I was re-roofing the house 10 days post-op. Not sure how much of a quicker recovery I could have had!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I had my procedure through my armpits on a Friday morning and was back to work as a correctional officer at an all male facility on Tuesday.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sarah31905 said:


> I had my procedure through my armpits on a Friday morning and was back to work as a correctional officer at an all male facility on Tuesday.


Interesting. I'm curious...when they were telling you about the procedure, did they say the risks related to the laryngeal nerve are increased, decreased, or about the same as going in through the front of the neck? Or did they mention it much at all?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Octavia, I didn't have a TT through my armpits. I had a different procedure through them. I stated that if given the chance to choose through the armpits for TT then that is what I would choose due to recovery and pain.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh - thanks for the clarification, Sarah. I did not see your previous post before I asked.


----------



## Vaporizer (Sep 10, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Interesting. I'm curious...when they were telling you about the procedure, did they say the risks related to the laryngeal nerve are increased, decreased, or about the same as going in through the front of the neck? Or did they mention it much at all?


It shouldn't effect the laryngeal nerve and any case can start out endoscopic, but may end up an open case if they can't visualize or if it's not going to be a simple procedure once they get in there. They are always prepared to open if need be.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Has anyone experienced the new thyroid removal surgery where the surgeon goes thru the armpit? I am worried about the use of my arm if I take this route. I live alone and will need to reach for things during the recovery period. I don't want to burst a stitch!
> 
> Let me know your experiences with this type of surgery.
> 
> Thanks!


This thread turned out to be very interesting and educational. How about that, hyperinnyc???


----------



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

so a few days after commenting on this thread about armpits i wake up with folliculitis in both my armpits. i am cursed!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

sophie.j said:


> so a few days after commenting on this thread about armpits i wake up with folliculitis in both my armpits. i am cursed!!


Oh no!! That is the WORST!!

Feel better soon, ok? Did you have your follow up yet?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh man, that is the worst. Hope it goes away quickly.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the replies!

I have scheduled my surgery the regular way. I am just so ready to get this monster out I figure if the method aint broke, dont fix it LOL.


----------

